# Brauche eine Erklärung für eine elektronische Schaltung



## Toddi Jenkins (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich gehe auf eine Realschule in BW und muss morgen im Fach Technik die Dokumentation zu meiner fachinternen Überprüfung abgeben. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem. Ich soll diese Schaltung erklären:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider bin ich ein Technik Noob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir jemand helfen und kurz ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben wie das Teil funktioniert?

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die mir helfen wollen so kurz davor noch ne bessere Note rauszuhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toddi

Edit: Seit wann kann man keine Bilder mehr einbinden?
Edit2: Geht doch. Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift.
Edit3: Rechtschreibfehler entfernt.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (21. April 2009)

/vorsichtiger push

Keiner wach der mir helfen kann?


----------



## Night falls (21. April 2009)

Fällt dir auf jeden Fall früh ein... Um diese Uhrzeit wird dir wahrscheinlich >hier< sowieso niemand mehr helfen können. Ich hab jetzt auch nichtmehr die Lust mich da reinzuarbeiten - in einem Technikforum würde dir da sicher besser geholfen werden können.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2009)

Musst du es noch wissen oder ist es schon zu spät?


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Der Stromkreis

Alle mathematischen Formeln die man in diesem Beispiel da braucht.

Ich frage mich warum Du eine Schaltung erklären musst wenn Ihr sowas nicht durchgenommen habt.
Ansonsten: die langen Vierecke sind Widerstände, die kleinen Dreiecke mit dem Strich müssten LEDs (Lämpchen/Lampen) sein und zwischendrin diese offenen Stellen sind Schalter. Rechts beim U hast Du die Stromquelle (Batterie oder was auch immer). Das Viereck oben links könnte ein Kondensator sein, da bin ich jetzt aber überfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Stromkreis
> 
> Alle mathematischen Formeln die man in diesem Beispiel da braucht.
> 
> ...



Falsch.  Diese  "Dreiecke mit den Strichen" sind  Dioden!  Die Lämpchen haben auch einen Widerstand und wurden deswegen hier wohl nicht extra als Lampen markiert, sondern einfach mit dem Widerstand-Symbol eingezeichnet.

Und ich schätze mal, sie haben es schon durchgenommen und er muss ein Referat dazu halten. Zu diesem Verdacht spricht auch, dass er von einer "Überprüfung" redet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon, ich schätze mal, dass es schon zu spät für ihn ist, ich hab den Thread gestern nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Ahja jetzt wo Dus sagst, stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja wenn er natürlich heute sein Wissen zeigen soll ist es ja eher schlecht ihm vorzusagen worum es sich handelt, da er ja selbst denken soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2009)

Das oben links ist kein Kondensator sondern ein verstellbarer Widerstand. 

Das K ist ein Schütz oder Relais. Bei diesem Stromkreis eher ein Relais.

V1 + V2 müssten Gleichrichter sein wenn ich mich recht errinnere.


Man man man, erst 2 Jahre aus der Schule und schon wieder alles vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Hmm ich glaub solche Widerstände hab ich gar nie durchgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das hier wär dann ein Kondensator (links)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich hat das halt an den Drehkondensator erinnert.

Für mich sehen V1 und V2 eher nach Transistoren aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (22. April 2009)

Um jetzt mal Klarheit reinzubringen:

R1 = veränderbarer Widerstand
R2 = LDR
R4 - R7 = verschiedene Widerstände
V1 - V2 = Transistoren
V3 = Diode
V4 - V5 =LEDs
K1 = Relais
S1 = Schalter

Ich musste heute die Dokumentation (also einen Ordner wo drinnsteht wie ich die Platine gemacht hab und wie sie Funktioniert etc.) abgeben. Die Schaltung wurde mir vom Lehrer (der gleichzeitig Schulleite ist :rollleyes zu Verfügung gestellt. "Live" geprüft werde ich allerdings erst mit einem Referat was ich in den nächsten Wochen halten muss. Dieses Referat sollte auf der Dokumentation aifbauen. Wenn wir also rausbekommen wie die Schaltung funktioniert, kann ich das immer noch beim Vortrag gebrauchen, weil ichs da auch erklären muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjunGen (22. April 2009)

R1 ist ein Potentiometer, mit dem du die Strommenge von R3 und R4 einstellen kannst. das bestimmt, wieviel Anzugsstrom V2 bekommt, der dann gegenebenfalls durchschaltet, K1 anziehen läßt und so zwischen V4 und V5 hin und herschaltet. Jeh welche LED leuchten soll. V3 verhindert einen zu großen Rücklaufstrom, wenn K1 zieht. R2 ist Lichtabhängig (Fotowiderstand).  Und bestimmt damit indirekt welche der LED´s leuchten soll. das ist im Groben alles. interpretieren mußt du es für deine Situation aber selbst.

meine Frage wäre nur ob der Stromkreis den K1 umschaltet mit einer Seperaten Stromquelle versorgt wird und dann auf die selbe Masse deiner Schaltung geht. Oder ob da oben vor S1 noch eine Verbindung existiert, wo du eigentlich einen Punkt gezeichnet hast.

Die Schaltung macht nix anderes als beim Betätigen von S1 zwischen den dioden umzuschalten (bsp. Notbeleuchtung "ein"). Je nachdem was du am Potentiometer eingestellt hast Schaltet sich die notbeleuchtung aufgrund vom Fotowiderstand wieder in Ihren ursprungszustand zurück. Vorraussetzung wäre dafür aber eine seperate Stromquelle für beide LED´s. Ansonsten würden sie nur kurz aufblinken und wider erlischen. Oder du läßt sie für 10s Leuchten, wenn du nen Kondensator parallel schaltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene Spaß.


----------



## DjunGen (22. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> V1 + V2 müssten Gleichrichter sein wenn ich mich recht errinnere.


Es sind keine Gleichrichter, sie schalten einfach nur ab einer gewissen Stromstärke/Spannung durch. Ein Gleichrichter besteht aus 4 Dioden.


----------



## Gearloose (22. April 2009)

S1= Anlage AN/AUS
Wenns Dunkel wird zieht K1 an und mit dem Poti kann man einstellen ab welcher helligkeit k1 anziehen soll.
Den mit dem Poti und dem ldr kann man die spannung an v1 einstellen und somit auch v2 durchschalten.
V3 könnte einfach eine Freilaufdiode sein die vor Induktionsspannung beim abschalten in K1 schützen soll.
Nur was ich mich frage was macht den K1?
Weil so wie das da gezeichnet ist macht das irgendwie keinen sinn weil K1 ja anscheinend nur zwischen den Dioden hin- und her schaltet was aber keinen sinn macht soll ja eine notbeleuchtung sein.
Und wo kommt dann überhaupt die Spannung an den Dioden her?

(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr verbessert mich wenns nich stimmt^^)


----------



## Error2000 (22. April 2009)

So wie diese Schaltung gezeichnet ist können die LEDs (V4, V5) überhaupt nie leuchten, weil nur an einer Seite die Spannungsquelle angeschlossen ist!

Da fehlt aus meiner Sicht ein Stück der Leitung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs ROT eingezeichnet.

So würde zwar eine LED immer leuchten, aber anders garkeine.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich selber ein wenig auf der Leitung steh und heut nicht ganz durchblick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (22. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> So wie diese Schaltung gezeichnet ist können die LEDs (V4, V5) überhaupt nie leuchten, weil nur an einer Seite die Spannungsquellen angeschlossen ist!


Schon was vom offenen und geschlossenen zustand gehört?


----------



## Error2000 (22. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Schon was vom offenen und geschlossenen zustand gehört?



Den Schalter mein ich auch nicht -.-


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Schon was vom offenen und geschlossenen zustand gehört?


Erst denken, dann schreiben. Error2000 hat vollkommen recht.


Hehe, ok, dass mit dem Gleichrichter war wohl ein Griff ins Klo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (23. April 2009)

Sobald der LDR beleuchtet wird, sinkt die Spannung an V1 ab. Dadurch steigt die Spannung an V2 an, wodurch dieser schaltet. Durch das Schalten von V2 zieht K1 und wodurch auf die jeweils andre LED geschaltet wird. R1 und R2 bilden zusammen einen Spannungsteiler, über R1 kann somit der Schwellwert eingestellt werden, wann genau V1 anziehen soll. Um dies aber genauer rechnen zu können, bräuchte man ein Datenblatt mit der Verlaufskurve des LDR. So kann man einfach sagen, was die Schaltung macht, aber nicht die genauen Werte um sie auf eine bestimmte Leuchtstärke einzustellen. Ist also Handgelenk mal Pi, wie man so schön sagt.
Die beiden Widerstände bei den LEDs sind ganz einfach Vorwiderstände, welche die Strommenge begrenzen, damit die beiden LEDs nicht durchbrennen. Das sollte es glaube ich in etwa gewesen sein. Ist allerdings schon etwas länger her, wo ich noch in der Elektronik tätig war. Angaben also ohne Gewähr.

Wie kommt man eigentlich in einer DC Schaltung auf die Idee, es könnte ein Gleichrichter eingebaut sein?

mfg Kurator


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> So wie diese Schaltung gezeichnet ist können die LEDs (V4, V5) überhaupt nie leuchten, weil nur an einer Seite die Spannungsquelle angeschlossen ist!
> 
> Da fehlt aus meiner Sicht ein Stück der Leitung:
> 
> ...


Das wäre doch bei der Notbeleuchtung korrekt. Soweit ich weiss muss das Signal eines Notausgangs (kleines grün leuchtendes viereckiges Ding mit nem weissen Männchen und ner Tür drauf) immer leuchten, damit man jederzeit den Notausgang sieht. Würde nun die Beleuchtung auf Notbeleuchtung umschalten wäre das Signal nicht mehr nötig, da durch die Notbeleuchtung der Weg gewiesen wird...wobei...ich dachte auch dann muss das grüne Teil noch leuchten...hmm...ka


----------

